# My First Sekondas



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi once again,

Here are my first three Sekondas to put that british angle on my Russian / Soviet collection. I took advice from yourselves on the forum as to which ones to look out for and this is the result.

Nothing too special but they are nice pieces. They are freshly back from Steve at Rytetime who gave them the once over and as usual after his magic touch they are working fine. I especially like the alarm in the centre of the pic, it was a bargain (Â£8.00) off of ebay and it is great condition, not a scratch on it and it has a nice buzzzzz to boot, pretty accurate on the alarm setting too.

Going to look for a few more Sekonda 'alarms', they seem to appeal to me for some reason.

Thanks for all your help and suggestions on the subject.

Bye for now

Rich.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes I know.....here they are









http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=157557&d=1232727383


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations,lovely watches,i particularly like the alarm,a real bargain.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice wee set, I have the right hand one in Goldtone and a good timekeeper it is too. AFAIK, the alarm is the Poljot movement, 2612, sweep seconds. Of course, if you look for the Poljot version, it'll be three times the price, they are very collectable and sought after. That makes it a nice find. :yes:

Enjoy them all, but remember, you need three wrists to wear them all at once :lol:


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

mel said:


> Nice wee set, I have the right hand one in Goldtone and a good timekeeper it is too. AFAIK, the alarm is the Poljot movement, 2612, sweep seconds. Of course, if you look for the Poljot version, it'll be three times the price, they are very collectable and sought after. That makes it a nice find. :yes:
> 
> Enjoy them all, but remember, you need three wrists to wear them all at once :lol:


Thanks Russ and Mel for the input.

Mel, just to confirm, yes it is the Poljot 2612.1 movement on the alarm, which as you said makes it a nice find, and evolution is still working on that third arm for me :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Well done, Mr Bentos - a man after my own heart. The one in the middle is the very same model that got me started on this slippery slope. I can remember buying one from Argos when I was 13/14 with my Christmas money for about fifteen quid. That particular watch lasted me for about 5 years and is now languishing in a drawer of my dad's, so hopefully I'll rescue it someday... A couple of years ago I decided to hunt one down - and here I am 50 watches later!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, very nice, particularly the "sunburst" cased Sekonda's, I have a third now via Chris last week.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Yes, very nice, particularly the "sunburst" cased Sekonda's, I have a third now via Chris last week.


Yeah, they rank up there with my favourite daily wearers, probably to do with their size and weight - I think i'm up to four, now, with a couple of do-er uppers in the box...


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Fray Bentos said:


> Yes I know.....here they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apologies for the incorrect link, I'm still trying to get this attachment lark sorted, sometimes it works others not. Thanks for uploading it this time tho.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Many thanks for all your replies


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got both the alarm & the starburst, excellent watches :thumbsup:

*Sekonda Alarm, Poljot cal.2612 18 Jewels c.1980s?*










*Sekonda Automatic, Slava cal.2427, 27 Jewels (double spring) circa 1980s.*










Some time I might get myself the chrome version of the alarm & the gold of the sunburst 

I used to have a round cased alarm but stupidly sold it to a forum member a few years ago :cry2:

BTW I was recently talking to Steve Burrage about the older (Russian ) Sekondas & he commented that the adverts they used to run about them being "A lot of watch for the Money" were true


----------



## AndyN (Nov 9, 2008)

This was my Grandad's Sekonda (70's/80's?) and the first of my collection. I did have to replace the horrible rusty mesh strap with a new leather one, but I think it works. Unfortunately, it doesn't get much of an airing as I'm not that mad on gold watches.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Can I join the Sekondafest?

This is my Sekonda Chronograph with the Poljot 3133 movement:


----------

